# Help please



## kissfan (Feb 15, 2010)

Need some help. I am trying to make some rings . I have seen People have made them by hand but I want to turn them on the lathe I have tried but every time I get to the sanding the ring cracks and breaks. The wood I am using is cedar and oak . Anyone have any suggestions. Thanks Robbie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Cedar and Oak are woods that are hard to work with and are prone to cracking. Here are a couple of pdf files on turning bracelets. Hope they will be of help. 

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/Turning_Bracelets.pdf

http://www.svwoodturners.org/Handouts/bracelet.pdf 

I have only turned a couple just to say I did and I used maple and cherry. They both are pretty forgiving. Hope this will help.


----------



## kissfan (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

yea thanks great info..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------

